

Show HN: Open source clone of Heavybit Library player in Meteor - imslavko
http://talk-player.meteor.com/

======
imslavko
Hey Show HN,

I built this over 1 weekend and I am not a good front-end developer so it was
a really interesting experience for me. What I like about this player is how
the transcript is synchronized with slides and playback.

The original version from Heavybit is here:
[http://www.heavybit.com/library/video/2013-10-15-marten-
mick...](http://www.heavybit.com/library/video/2013-10-15-marten-mickos)

The code for my clone: [https://github.com/Slava/talk-
player](https://github.com/Slava/talk-player)

Blog-post: [http://devblog.me/talk-player](http://devblog.me/talk-player)

~~~
suzyperplexus
This is awesome! It took us a while to build this and we've still got a number
of upcoming features we're working on. Thanks for this!

